# Microphone location



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Just picked my car (again) from the dealer and on the way to work heard on the radio that there has been a crash on the M4 causing major delays.

So decided to pull into services and make good use of the time with a coffee and to fit my LED number plate and interior lights.

Okay so right now sitting in the car and both of them are done. But I am trying to find where the phone microphone is so I can move it over to the right as its unusable where it is currently.

The plastic face is of the interior light section with the white plastic base still attached to the car. I have had a hard look but can't find the microphone.

Can anyone help us out?

Sitting waiting for responses..... via iPhone


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

not 100% sure posted where it was but then realised you had a roadster and not a coupe. if its not in the roof light in the mk1's it was in the dashpod at the top above the dials if its there its covered by a slotted section.
hopefully someone will be along to confirm


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Can somebody please tell me where the microphone is?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The black wires go to motion detector sensors for the car alarm. Next to it there is the microphone. It seems to be on the right hand side. I can't really see what's on the left. Just one sensor and that's it, it seems.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Looks like there is two microphones. They are the two end units, at 90 deg to the light unit, not the ones fitted at an angle.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

parts book mentions number 8 as being the microphone, but I'm not sure if it's one or two mics. I vaguely remember that mine has 2 motion detectors, but I could be wrong. You're in the right place anyway.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There can be one or two mics depending on the spec of the radio/bose/telephone equipment installed. 
That's why there are two different parts No 8 in that diagram. 
One mic is for the telephone and I think that the other senses interior noise in order to auto adjust the sound system volume. 
Both mics will be hard wired to a common 4 pin connector coloured black.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

brittan said:


> Looks like there is two microphones. They are the two end units, at 90 deg to the light unit, not the ones fitted at an angle.


What are the ones fitted at an angle, the lights?

I remember from a thread a couple of days ago there was talk of swapping the microphones round on a couple of cars to ensure the microphone for the phone was nearest the driver, but looking at those wires you would also need to swap the ones fitted at an angle (what ever they are!)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Also, is there any way of telling which microphone is for what?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The map reading lights are the units set in the gaps in the PCB.

The units set at an angle and next to the mics are the alarm interior sensors.

I think the mics are identical and that their function simply depends on how/where they are connected.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

have a look here although its for sds installation the principle for the wiring colours for each mic should be the same.

http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/Workshop_Guide_-_SDS_on_TT_MK2.html

details given in step 5.
note it says if you have bose ( which you have) you will have 2 mics.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

brittan said:


> Looks like there is two microphones. They are the two end units, at 90 deg to the light unit, not the ones fitted at an angle.


That's what it looks like and confused me :?

Cheers for confirming.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Phil_RS said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there is two microphones. They are the two end units, at 90 deg to the light unit, not the ones fitted at an angle.
> ...


This is exactly what I am trying to acheive as when I try to use the phone system the person on the other end of the phone cannot hear me at all.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

tter said:


> have a look here although its for sds installation the principle for the wiring colours for each mic should be the same.
> 
> http://web.me.com/marcus.gilbert/Main/Workshop_Guide_-_SDS_on_TT_MK2.html
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks a bunch tter. Step 5 is exactly what I am trying to do


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Actually has anyone here done the SDS installation as per the document?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

ajayp said:


> Actually has anyone here done the SDS installation as per the document?


 its quite easy to do via those instructions BUT those instructions won't work on the 3G version of the rns-e hazzydayz are the only ones, that i know of, that have the hack for the 3g version but if yours came as standard in your car i.e 2007 then it should work fine. later on in that link it gives you the link to www.naviedit.de which gives you the download version of the hack. manipulate it according to the instructions,re-route the mic and then away you go hopefully.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

dont believe anyone has actually achieved the SDSHACK as detailed - recently anyway :?

BTW try phoning someone from the car and perhaps scratching with your fingernail or tapping where you 'think' the mic is, should be able to hear on the receivers phone to determine which is the mic you are after :?:


----------



## chrisbeach (Jun 18, 2017)

The image posted by TT-driver doesn't seem to be showing, so here's an image I downloaded from elsewhere on the web, showing the microphones and sensors. You can find this image in Self Study Program SSP382 which you can find *here*:


----------

